# Solved: Hooking up multiple devices to the TV?



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm trying to hook up several things to my TV. We've got a flat screen TV mounted to the wall. It has three places to hook up other components. One spot takes the kind of cable that have the white, red, and yellow plugs, and two other spots take the type of cable that has the white, red, green and blue plugs.

We currently have a vcr/dvd combo hooked into the YRW spot. The Wii system the kids got this Christmas uses the same place, of course.  The instructions on the Wii specify that it should ONLY be used with the cable it came with (which is the triple plugs of white, red and yellow) or a another special kind you can purchase from Nintendo.

So, my question is, should I get the cable with the WRBG plugs for the DVD/VCR player, or should I get something like this:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=3312963

Which would work better?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The red, green, and blue connectors are component video connectors. They provide a better picture than composite connectors (the yellow in the red, white, and yellow combo). If the DVD/VCR unit can handle component connections, use them.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank you! That's what I needed to know.  And yes, my vcr/dvd combo has those blue and green receptacles so I'm assuming that means it can handle them. 

I suppose one can get that type of cable at Wal-mart or Radio Shack or something like that?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Wal-Mart should have an inexpensive set.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

LauraMJ said:


> Thank you! That's what I needed to know.  And yes, my vcr/dvd combo has those blue and green receptacles so I'm assuming that means it can handle them.
> 
> I suppose one can get that type of cable at Wal-mart or Radio Shack or something like that?


...purchase the new cable (red/blue/green) and install it, be advised, that with this connection from your vcr to the tv, you will now only have a video signal from the vcr. You will still need to provide for the audio signal, which was being done on the old cables via the red/white connectors.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Just use the red and white ends of the old cable to provide an audio connection.


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Gotcha! Thanks!


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Got it all hooked up, with everything working now. Thanks everyone!


----------

